# DeLonghi Icona Nightmare Day



## cgfw201 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi

have had a delonghi Icona for a few months. All going well, however had been starting to leak a bit recently both through the steam wand and the espresso spout.

I used it a few times this morning, and it got to the point where all the water was coming out of the steaming wand rather than through the espresso bit. Not ideal.

left it a while, then gave it a descale. No improvement.

opened it up (never done before) and unscrewed a few things to check there were no blockages. Couldn't see any. Screwed it all back together.

...now when I turn it on it blows the trip switch in my fuse box and the whole house goes into blackout. This isn't ideal.

does anyone have any bright ideas?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rather than tripping the house fuses try plugging into an RCD which will trip if there is an issue

Did you get any water on any electrical components?


----------



## cgfw201 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bought an RCD and now seems to be working again. I think I must have got some H2O on some electrical bits whilst taking it apart.

Disaster seems to have been averted.


----------

